# What is a DV port on a videocamera?



## FreddeN (Feb 1, 2011)

I'm not sure where to post this but it's regarding a videocamera so I hope I'm in the right spot.

I got a Samsung Digital Cam VP-D371W which got a DV port on the side next to the AV port. Is this DV port for computer connection? Is it posssible to connect this kind of camera to a computer, if that's so, which cable to use?

Thanks so much!


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Where on the Camera is the jack I'm not seeing it?


----------



## zuluclayman (Dec 16, 2005)

The jacks at 8 are probably what the poster is talking about - the diagram on wrench97's attachment tell you which is which.

You have a Firewire jack - the one labelled IE1394 in the diagram - this is the best one for video file transfer from the camera to your computer IF you have a firewire port on your computer
The USB jack can be used but often results in dropped frames and/or audio not being transferred properly or sometimes not transferring at all depending on your computer specs.
The AV jack should allow you to connect your camcorder to a television to play the videos on your TV screen.


----------

